# Skipped the honey-do for some pomps



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Went on out to Pickens today to see if I could get in on this amazing pomp action everyone has been having. The first hour and a half I got nothing. Then some guy with a mallet came out and well I thought I wasn't going to catch anything with him next to me. Boy I was wrong. As soon as he got there my rods wouldent stop going off. Ended up with 3 pompano, a huge whiting, and a nice bluefish. Biggest pomp was 17 and the whiting was 16. All caught on shrimp and fish bites.


----------



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

your welcome , nice fish


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Haha thank you.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to go sunshine ! Nice afternoon haul ! Well now I'm all inspired, so I'm going tomorrow after work. I've upgraded and added a new weapon to my pompano gear , those poor poor fish.


----------



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

*Just cause I Can*

Thought you would enjoy this


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

That's awesome!! I gotta ask more about the fish bites. Are yall using a strip or just a peice?

Me and 3 others are heading out Thursday morning. I suppose I should look for the fellas hammering the sand


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Excellent. Well played!


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

So Destinartist what your telling me is if I get a mallet then I'll have super good luck and the pompano will just be jumping out of the water into my cooler?


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

And for the fish bites I just use them as they are in the package. They are precut to the perfect size in my opinion then I put a small price of shrimp as well on the hook


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

What the heck are fish bites ? Never heard of them.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

They are becoming the surf fishing version of the Matrix Shad...... they are colored strips that are flavored differently for the colors.


----------



## Jbarel (Apr 19, 2016)

Little strips of bait that looks like the old bubble tape is the way i see it, as they say it works i have had no luck but only one ive used is the shrimp scented ones


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

This fish bites is new to me as well. I may have to try some this weekend. Are you using the fish n strips or chunks?


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

fish and strips. have never seen the chunks before


----------



## Jbarel (Apr 19, 2016)

Havent seen chunks ? They have strips and already pre cut pieces of various flavors


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

kmerr80 said:


> This fish bites is new to me as well. I may have to try some this weekend. Are you using the fish n strips or chunks?


Buy chunks or cut the 12" strips into long 10" strips. It takes careful work, but you can do it.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Sunshine17 said:


> So Destinartist what your telling me is if I get a mallet then I'll have super good luck and the pompano will just be jumping out of the water into my cooler?


That's about it ... except you gotta sing "I Been Workin' on the Railroad" as you're pounding in your stakes.


----------



## Lawdog88 (Oct 9, 2009)

How do you work the mallet ?

Fast retrieve, jerky, or bump it off the bottom ?

Will an Estwing work better than a generic ?

Bet you can really get a good cast with those.



:thumbup:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I took a mallet with me yesterday, but I forgot to ask the mallet pro's how to activate the mallet and put in fish mode. So I had to wing it, I just held the hammer skyward and said by the power's of gray skull I command you to bite. All I know is , is that I went home with a limit. True story. Coincidence ? maybe


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm taking the ole Estwing framing hammer with me next time. Gonna start busting hardheads with it...


----------



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

Gotta be a rubber mallet, sorry


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Destinartist said:


> Gotta be a rubber mallet, sorry


Ditto. :shifty:


----------

